# Spritz Recipe



## racingstudebakers (Jul 4, 2007)

Quick question folks....

I KNOW that I saw a great poultry spritzin' recipe on the forums or website or SOMEwhere around here! (info overload! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ) It was like, 1/2 apple juice, half sompthin' else, a dash of evoo, mebbe some soy sauce, or..... Sheesh, I wonder if I'll be able to find my smoker?! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway, I kind of like my poultry a little on the sweet side. Last time I used that spritz that I'm askin' about, it was VERY good! You could really taste the apple.

OH! BTW, I replaced the white wine in the basic poultry brine with blackberry brandy and WOW! No kiddin', ya GOTta try it!  

THANKS a million in advance for the spritz recipe guys!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 4, 2007)

Possibly apple juice and captain morgans rum... just guessin though


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 4, 2007)

apple juice,cranberry juice,apple cider vinegar,honey brown beer,& evoo ??? werks fer me. hey pig (&all others) i live an hour- yes dry dry county from the closest liquor- thats fer drinkin'. pay strict homage to the rum gods....


----------



## racingstudebakers (Jul 4, 2007)

Captain Morgan's? Hmmm... I don't think it was the Captain, but that certainly sounds like a great possibility! Thanks PigCicles! I just may try that!


----------



## racingstudebakers (Jul 4, 2007)

Sounds good too, gypsy! Sweet enough fer shure! I'm savin' ALL the suggestions! Thanks Gypsy!!!!


----------



## racingstudebakers (Jul 4, 2007)

One more try guys.. I think it was Jeff's recipe that I saw for the spritz. Anybody know what Jeff is using? I've looked all over the website and I can't find it. I THINK it was in a poultry post.....

Thanks in advance!

The turkey breast and huge fatty are on and cookin' right along. I figure about 6 PM or so. I'll try to remember pictures! 

I put two packages of JD sausage together, rolled 'em out nice and rectangular, loaded up some chopped red pepper and onions, with a load of sharp cheddar, dribbled some real maple syrup all over, a few spices, garlic powder and salt. This is my first fatty, we'll see...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 4, 2007)

was it this one? http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5310


----------



## racingstudebakers (Jul 4, 2007)

Dang... Nope, but I suuuure appreciate you checkin' for me gypsy! Thanks a million!


----------



## meowey (Jul 4, 2007)

I usually spritz every thing I smoke with a 3 to 1 mix of apple juice and either bourbon or the Captain's Spiced Rum. Both work great.

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## skeeter (Jul 5, 2007)

There was one on here that I like. 1/2 apple juice, 1/2 Jack Daniels, a little EVOO.  I found it mellows the flavor of ribs.


----------

